# Carte Graphique externe avec Thunderbolt



## grezg (28 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis possesseur d'un macbook pro et je voulais savoir si vous connaissiez un système de carte graphique externe disponible avec une connexion Thunderbolt.

J'ai jeter un coup d'oeil et j'avais trouver le Vidock, certain ont-ils essayer cette solution malgré qu'elle est dépourvue de connexion Thunderbolt ?
( http://www.villageinstruments.com/tiki-index.php?page=ViDock )

Dans le même genre, j'ai repéré également ce type de périphérique : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2012/09/03/une-grosse-station-thunderbolt-chez-sunix

Vous avez des infos sur ce dernier ?

Car au final pour l'instant, il n'y a pas grand chose concernant le port thunderbolt ...


----------



## storme (28 Décembre 2012)

Cela sortira un jour...mais risque de coûter un bras


----------



## Garvleiz (2 Janvier 2013)

La première solution serait parfaite pour toi mais je reste légèrement septique sur le fonctionnement ou non mais le prix de la moins chère c'est déjà un budget (+importation + doines si malchanceux)... et puis un deuxième bras si tu prends une bonne carte.

Le deuxième ça n'a pas l'air fait pour une carte graphique lais c'est réellement intéressant...

Ça me fait rêver imagine les deux solutions combinées :rose: ... sublime tu arrive chez toi avec ton portable un air par exemple et d'un coup tu as tout branché ... clavier, souris, triple écran, internet, disque durs (et Time machine) branché , et ton lecteur CD tout chaud et prêt a avaler ta musique ou films.

Sooouuupiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrêêêêêveeeeeeee . . . c'est quand que qu'on pourra user des miracles de la foudre ????? pour l'instant personne ne s'en sert réellement......


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Janvier 2013)

grezg a dit:


> Je suis possesseur d'un macbook pro et je voulais savoir si vous connaissiez un système de carte graphique externe disponible avec une connexion Thunderbolt.



http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Sonnet Technologies/ECHOEXP1H/


----------



## storme (2 Janvier 2013)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Sonnet Technologies/ECHOEXP1H/




Parfait  pour les cartes PCIe à usage spécial pour la capture vidéo, interface  audio, Fibre Channel 8Gb, 10 Gigabit Ethernet, audio numérique, le  contrôle RAID

Visiblement, pas pour une carte graphique


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (31 Janvier 2013)

le temps des cartes graphiques à petit rendement sera révolu


----------



## jellyboy74 (31 Janvier 2013)

Plusieurs fabricant ont présentés des boîtiers TB au CES avec des résultats très satisfaisants . Pour l'instant il faudrais compter entre 250 et 500 euros + une carte graphique digne de ce nom ....


----------

